# Regrooving,retreading, or new tires?



## kipper0827 (Oct 25, 2009)

Anybody have any opinions on this? Experience? Both retreading and re-grooving sound like cost effective solutions rather than just simply replacing the tires. I have two sets of Solid tires that need to be replaced Case 1840 and New Holland ls190. I also wanted to know if you are able to put 12x16.5 on a new Holland ls 190? Thank you


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

just bought a set of retreads for my johndeere . about same price as a standard tire but at least 2 times the wear because of harder rubber


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You could put the 12-16.5's on the 190 but you will need rims too, the 14-17.5's are spendy aren't they.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Not sure what they have in skid steer tires, but https://www.treadwright.com/ does truck tires and they are great. Affordable. And available in kedge grip with walnut shells and broken glass.


----------



## kipper0827 (Oct 25, 2009)

Has anyone done this? can you do this we solid tires?


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Regrooving works well to bring tires back to life. I wouldn't go the die grinder route though. I bought an electric tire groover from Bryke racing, they have an Ebay store, but you can buy them on their website too, and I think they will give a better deal on volume purchasing or repeat business if you do business with them through the website or by phone.

http://www.bryke.com/wheel_tire_accessories.html

If you have the standard heavy-duty 'gravel' tires, you can add more grooves to make more and smaller blocks (more 'edges give better 'bite' in snow and ice. You can also sipe the tires with the groover by turning the knife upside down to have 2 blades, rather than the U-shaped groove cutter.

You can get different sizes of grooving heads and groover blades to make a larger groove - up to 3/4" wide - might be handy to make a chunky loader tire better in snow?

Anyways, that's my 2 cents on the subject.


----------

